# Realistic Recovery Time



## partyofsix (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello again! I am seeking some honest advice from you knowledgeable peeps! :confused0064: I have having my thyroid removed on August first. According to the surgeon, the nodules and goiter I have are all over my thyroid, so complete removal is the only option.

I am a bit nervous. I've had a couple of surgeries in the past, lump removed from my breast and wrist surgery, but this one is totally freaking me out. I think it is the unknown of how my body is going to react to the total removal of the thyroid and not knowing how long it will be until replacement therapy begins working at the right levels.

Anyways, realistically, how long did you need to feel like you could go back to work? My surgery is on a Thursday and the surgeons office is keeping me out of work for two weeks after that. I am a manager and spend my days in meetings and meeting with employees, e.g. lots and lots of talking each day. My boss said that she doesn't think two weeks is long enough.

How long did it take you to feel like you were good enough to go back to work? (Keeping in mind that my job is not physically challenging, but involves talking just about all day long.)

I appreciate all of the advice and help everyone has provided so far in my journey with a messed up thyroid and Hashi's!

Pam


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Hello Pam,

I wish I had answers for you, but I'll definitely be interested to hear the responses. I am meeting with a surgeon on Monday, and believe I will be scheduled for surgery. I am a speech therapist and also do a lot of talking for work, and often in a loud, animated voice . . . I was thinking I'd only need to be out for a week, so it is interesting to hear that you've been told you'll need to be out for two weeks.

I wish you all the best with your surgery, and hope it helps and that your recovery is quick!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have an office job. Realistically? I feel like I needed a week off, but I started to work from home 48 hours after surgery.

I re-roofed the house 11 days after surgery.

If you have a good surgeon, it's quick and easy.


----------



## DustingMyselfOff (May 17, 2013)

Can't tell you from personal experience yet.... my surgery is this Tuesday, but when I sent my short term disability forms to my surgeon to fill out, she submitted it to my insurance company stating that I would be out 2-3 weeks.

I think each case is very individual, i.e. damage to your vocal cords, hoarseness after surgery, pain upon talking, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

They surgery is not so bad. Two weeks should be good but if you talk all day, you might find you self with a sore throat. I am a librarian, so we "shush" a lot!


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

I had my TT on Tuesday, 7/2. The surgery wasn't bad at all. My voice was a little weak, but fine after a couple of days. I still can't yell loudly or sing normally. I probably could have gone back to an easy desk job on the following Monday, but I didn't because of the exhaustion and crying! I have never been so ridiculously emotional in my entire life.

I had my hair highlighted and cut today & went out for a very casual dinner tonight, which is the busiest day that I have had since surgery. When my stylist asked how recovery was going, I started sobbing uncontrollably. I am not sure why I am doing this. I am not sad or depressed, but I can't control my crying! I also feel like I ran a marathon today. I am going to sleep like a baby tonight. I am so thankful that I am going to be able to take another week or two off from work to get back to full strength! I plan to start lightly working out tomorrow to build back my stamina. I hope I don't sound too Debbie-downer!


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm a teacher, so talk all the time too. After I had the first half of my thyroid out, I was teaching (part time) within 3 weeks (and could have done sooner, but it was the holidays!). The second, completion surgery was more difficult, as I ended up with voice problems, so I had 3 weeks off (which wasn't enough, looking back) and went back mornings only for another week.

I know everyone is different - it took 3 months for my voice to be anywhere near normal again, and yes - crying for no good reason at all was a jolly good reason not to be stuck in a room full of children! Hormones are very strange. The tiredness was quite trying, but I only work part time, which was a very good thing. Nine months on, I'm fine and looking for a full time job!


----------



## partyofsix (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for all of the advice everyone. Now I am just playing the 'waiting until surgery game' until August 1st. I'm excited and scared at the same time. But, anything will be better than how I feel.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It'll be here before you know it. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had no voice issues, and I was lucky to not be employed at the time - as I suffered fatigue issues which I did not have while hyper. You need to be sure your Vit D, Ferritin and B-12 levels are all normal for energy and stamina purposes.

If you have the opportunity ask your doctor for the dose closes to your weight conversion. The formula is 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight for a T-4 only medication.

I eventually added Cytomel - it was a long process but worth the effort

If you have too much anxiety waiting for the 1st ask your doctor for some Lorazapam. I was very anxious - it all worked out and havng some on hand with dose adjustments came in handy for dose induced anxiety.


----------



## DustingMyselfOff (May 17, 2013)

Don't mean to offend anyone by laughing at the "emotional crying" but honestly it's the first laugh I've had all day. I'm having TT on Tuesday and today I have been very tired and emotional. (Nerves? The SSKI?) I just read your posts to my husband and stated to him that HE HAS BEEN WARNED! lol

Thanks to everyone for sharing their honest experiences.
Sue


----------



## partyofsix (Jun 19, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow Sue! I will be thinking about you! Let us know how it goes. Hugs!


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm 7 months post TT. I think everyone always asks more about *immediate *recover rather than *actual recovery*. I had no voice issues or pain or anything immediately after surgery. I felt like nothing happend. I was out of work for 3 weeks only because my surgeon was on vacation and it was Christmas. I went back to work (desk job, lots of talking) and felt like a new woman (piece of cake!)....

Then 6-8 weeks after surgery I was like :scared0011: I wanted to crawl under my desk, could barely get out of the bed, could barely form a sentence, couldn't think straight, felt like I've been run over by the train. Getting on the right dose of synthroid is key. I've been good for about 2-3 months now. Everyone is different.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

My surgery is set for 8/7. I am very nervous and also in denial. But just reading these post are giving me hope. Thanx.


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

It is going to be okay, Mac409. Big virtual hugs!

As an update, I went to work on Monday, just short of 3 weeks after surgery. I had warned my manager that I was exhausted and moody and may need to take a few hours off each day. Now that I am back at work, I have been working 10+ hour days, not sleepy, not weepy... Life is good! I am concerned about the possibility of a crash at 6-8 weeks, but right now, I feel good!


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Suzanna I'm glad to hear that. I hope it's always uphill for you. Did you have a total and how long did they wait before they started you on meds.


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

I did have a total on Tuesday, July 2. I was started on 25 mcg of Synthroid on Friday, July 5, which seemed like such a low dose. I called on Monday (7/8) when the surgeon's office opened and begged for a higher dose. She called in 75 mcg to the pharmacy. On July 17th, I had my first appointment with my endocrinologist on 7/17. She bumped me up to 125 mcg, which I am still on.


----------

